#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Lieve Moeder

## Pineappel

Zo benieuwd waar je nu bent Regelmatig ben je bij me Ik voel je ik hoor je En weet dat je me herkent Als ik kon had ik je pijn overgenomen Maar helaas moest ik toezien Je verdriet je pijn erger En je kracht meer en meer afgenomen De kracht die jij had Enorm en zo bijzonder Liefhebbend en vergevend Je vergaf iedereen zijn zonden Lieve ma, ik heb je daar gevonden, Zoveel pijn en verdriet, Je was dood zeiden ze, ik zag je, gelukkig zonder bloed of wonden Ik weet het, je vergeeft het iedereen Ik voelde je pijn iedere dag en al die jaren Je bent voor mij enorm bijzonder Herenigen doen we ooit Onze laatste ontmoeting was zo bijzonder Alsof alles was voltooid De vergeving die jij ze gaf is voor mij zo moeilijk Jarenlang heb ik me zo verwonderd. Ik hou van je en hoop je weer te gauw te zien. Ik voel je, hoor je en zie je berichten Zo vaak zo duidelijk dat ik weet dat je er nog bent En niet ziek meer bent of pijn hebt Zelfs gelukkig nu misschien zonder zoon en zonder vent Lieve ma, ik mis je maar weet zeker dat wij binnenkort weer samenzijn Jouw verzoek tot vergeving is voor mij zo moeilijk Karma komt in drievoud maar dat heb er voor over Ik eer je, jouw tranen neem ik over. Jaren pijn en verdriet heb je verdragen en voor iedereen verborgen. Lieve ma ik voelde de pijn, boeten gaan ze dat is zeker. Je had dit niet verdient, te vroeg, teveel pijn maar gegaan met respect. Ik mis je ma, jouw pijn, jouw verdriet die voel ik nog Meer vertellen kan ik niet, ik zie je gauw, Je bent vaak bij me, ik voel het en merk het Vergevend als jij was was erg bijzionder je weet dat ik dit niet zo kan Karma of de hel misschien wel niets , mij om het even. Langzaam en beheerd gaan ze, hun laatste offer, hun leven voor jou geven.

----------

